# Stone And Wood Pacific Ale



## waggastew (11/6/11)

I was in Yamba late last week and had some Stone and Wood Pacific Ale on tap at the Pacific Hotel. Is it just me or is this beer just a bit TOO fruity? Its definitely got hops, first beer I have had draught in a pub that you could actually taste the fresh hop characteristics. Very different to examples I have had in the bottle. Overall though I thought it was WAY too much....and this is from someone who has an AIPA on my to brew next list?


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (11/6/11)

It's very passionfruitty and has a strong aroma no doubt. I think because it has relatively low IBU the fruity taste and aroma can leave you a bit underwhelmed when you are expecting a nice finishing bitter taste at the end.

I would love to taste it on tap! Does it seem overly carbonated off the tap? All the bottles I've tasted seem to have over the top carbing and can't hold a head to save itself.

Still a nice drop!


----------



## goomboogo (11/6/11)

I had it on tap about 6 months ago and the carbonation was fine. Definitely not overcarbed. Although, it's longer than that since I had a bottle.


----------



## wrath (11/6/11)

Rate this beer.

Can safely say it's better from the tap. Hoping someone brings it back here in the west.

Anyone got a clone for it?


----------



## goomboogo (11/6/11)

Cpt Suds said:


> Rate this beer.
> 
> Can safely say it's better from the tap. Hoping someone brings it back here in the west.
> 
> Anyone got a clone for it?



There's a thread on here where a few people have made beers inspired by S&W Pacific Ale. Have a search and you'll find recipes from Haysie and Snow. I think they were the brewers involved in the thread.


----------



## jasonharley (11/6/11)

actually I tasted it for the first time tonight on draught at the iceworks in Brisbane................ i would agree it is very passionfruit asnd florally and a great dry hop aroma......... personally i think it is great and will be coming back for more

haPPY 5 EYES


----------



## Northside Novice (12/6/11)

+ 5 eyes 

i think its much better draught than bottle

can be very fruity an florally on tap and seems to loose this a bit in the bottle but probly because it is just alot fresher beer in the keg . the bottles could have a rough ride to your local bottle shop .


----------



## Maxt (12/6/11)

If you think it's too fruity you might want to reconsider an AIPA.
Although Pacific Ale is under bittered (fo my tastes), I think this is done to suit the regular punters. This is also why most of us would fail as commercial brewers. 13% of the market would love our big bold beers, the other 87% would only drink them once or twice.
More bitterness would carry the hops better. In saying that, I love this beer.

Other hops are not as grapefruit-ish as this one, so steer clear of Galaxy if you don't like this profile. 
For the record:
I get more stone fruit from Amarillo
Citrus from Cascade


----------



## Newbee(r) (12/6/11)

I really like this, but if I was going to have a crack at it, I would reduce what tastes like a reasonable wheat bill down and add a little galaxy early in the boil as well as the end. Might just do this next weekend!


----------



## Malted (12/6/11)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> leave you a bit underwhelmed .
> 
> All the bottles I've tasted seem to have over the top carbing and can't hold a head to save itself.


I was a bit underwhelmed by a sixer I had.
I thought all six were overcarbed and agree that mine did not hold a head despite the wheat.



Newbee(r) said:


> I would reduce what tastes like a reasonable wheat bill down



I thought despite the wheat in the beer it was too thin and this did not sit well with the overcarbing.

I had to let it warm quite a bit before I was getting 'flavour'. 
I would expect that it would be much better on tap.

Edit: the yeast is quite solid and likes to stay on the bottom of the bottle. A simple roll was not enough to distribute it.


----------



## waggastew (12/6/11)

Maxt, I think what you said about underbittering was spot on. This beer had heaps of aroma and flavour but just not enough body to carry it off. I think it is a balance thing, they have maybe gone for max aroma/flavour but not got the foundation to carry it?

Got me thinking about some of my HB beers and their boil times.......


----------



## Newbee(r) (13/6/11)

waggastew said:


> Maxt, I think what you said about underbittering was spot on. This beer had heaps of aroma and flavour but just not enough body to carry it off. I think it is a balance thing, they have maybe gone for max aroma/flavour but not got the foundation to carry it?
> 
> Got me thinking about some of my HB beers and their boil times.......




I have used small amounts at 60 minutes boil and it gave a nice earthy bitterness to a dark ale. I reckon starting it at 20 minutes would be enough to round the pacific out enough and then regular additions from that point without losing the intent of the beer. 

Courtesy of craftbrewers site:

Galaxy hop pellets. AUS - Crop 2010 (AA 13.4%) The Australian hop selection _Galaxy _is a high alpha dual purpose triploid cultivar with amarked and unique hop aroma. Bred by Hop Products Australia at their Rostrevor Breeding Garden Victoria. Galaxy, when add late in the boil, has been found to impart a unique and pleasant flavour to beer. The striking flavour has been described as a combination of citrus and passionfruit, whilst still contributing significant bittering.

So what yeast do people think they use? Could you substitute a pilsner malt for the wheat to reduce the fizz and still end up with a close flavour profile?


----------



## Newbee(r) (13/6/11)

I must remember to search before posting!! Following AG recipe courtesy of sydneybrewer.

Recipe: STONE AND WOOD *PACIFIC* ALE
Style: 6B-Light Hybrid Beer-Blonde Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 26.50 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 23.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG
Expected OG: 1.045 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 4.5 %
Expected ABW: 3.6 %
Expected IBU (using Rager): 25.9
Expected Color: 5.4 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian Ale Malt 2.500 kg (55.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
Australian Vienna 1.000 kg (22.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
Australian Wheat Malt 1.000 kg (22.2 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 20 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 10 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 5 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 40 g Loose Whole Hops used Dry-Hopped

Yeast: DCL US-05-SafAle

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


----------



## ekul (13/6/11)

I'v made this one a few times. I haven't had a proper stone and wood (on tap) for a long time but from what i remember it tates pretty similar. I think the bottled stuff tastes completely different to the draught stuff.

Anyway
2.8kg ale malt
1.8kg wheat malt
.1kg crystal

Hops
All galaxy *flowers* 14.2%AA, my pellet ones never turned out as good.

5g @ 30min
[email protected]
5g @ flameout
15g In da cube
30g french pressed into the keg


----------



## The Giant (13/6/11)

I made this just the other week and commented in the other thread. But this is what I did and my feedback:

This is an extract brew:
1 can of of Coopers wheat extract
1 can of Coopers light malt extract
500g of dex to bump up the alcohol
Us05 yeast
Was done at around 18 for 8 days

I used the following hops
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 20 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 10 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 5 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 30 g Loose Whole Hops used Dry-Hopped

I was really happy with it until I dry hopped on day 5 so 3 days worth of dry hopping.
The flavour was really good but tasting it now after a week in the kegt I think the hops are just to overpowering now. The flavour is just to storng verging on grassiness or even like that herbal tea flavour which is strange cuase it was only dry hopped for 3 days. Maybe it was cause my hop pellets were well crushed up.

Either way I think the dry hopping just tipped it over the edge. Who knows it might calm down in the keg but I was a lot happier with the flavour prior to dry hopping. 

Is it stone and wood? Who knows as it's still early days. But I reckon it was real close or at least a bloody good beer prior to the dry hop.

My advice would be do the same as above for an extract brew but dont dry hop! With 60g of hops at the low end of the boil u get plenty of flavour and aroma without having to dry hop IMO. Might stick it to the back of the fridge for a month or so and see what happens.


----------



## ekul (13/6/11)

Its really hard to get the galaxy flavour without bittering it too much, especially with nochill. I use the flowers in this because in my experience i find that the pellets extract their bitterness more readily, whereas the flowers don't become as bitter. In my side by side experiments with cube hopping flowers vs pellets, i found that that when adding the same ibus to a cube the flowers extract lots of aroma and flavour, whereas pellets extract lots of bitterness and aroma, but not much flavour.

When adding flowers to the cube i calculate them as a 10min addtion, as opposed to a 15min addition for pellets.

Also, a little crystal sweetens this recipe up a bit if it does get too bitter, which is why i put a little in there, i'm generally not a fan of crystal but it works well here. Next time i would add a touch less.


----------



## BreathingHeat (21/7/11)

I'm looking to attempt this clone and am curious about the yeast choice. When drinking this beer on tap (the real one), I initially get a strong sulfur aroma that I wouldn't really associate with 1056 or SafAle 05. Anyone have any ideas on the yeast used? Thanks



Recipe: STONE AND WOOD *PACIFIC* ALE
Style: 6B-Light Hybrid Beer-Blonde Ale

Fermentables
Australian Ale Malt 2.500 kg (55.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
Australian Vienna 1.000 kg (22.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
Australian Wheat Malt 1.000 kg (22.2 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 20 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 10 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 5 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 40 g Loose Whole Hops used Dry-Hopped


----------



## MattC (21/7/11)

Pretty sure S & W use US-05 Not sure where u get the sulfur from, havnt really noticed it myself  

EDIT: Where did the recipe come from if I may ask? I am questioning the addition of the vienna malt?

Cheers


----------



## ekul (21/7/11)

I did a clone with vienna recently, it has no place in this clone imo. Still tastes nice, but is def not a clone. 

I have never got sulfur from this beer, and i've drank shitloads of it.  US05 seems to work quite well. 

For a great recipe, check out Snows clone. I've had to change the hop schedule a little because i nochil, but the grain bill is spot on.


----------



## davewaldo (21/7/11)

Snow's Recipe

Would this be the one you're referring to?

Looks the goods.


----------



## ekul (21/7/11)

davewaldo said:


> Snow's Recipe
> 
> Would this be the one you're referring to?
> 
> Looks the goods.




Sure is.


----------



## Newbee(r) (21/7/11)

Newbee(r) said:


> I must remember to search before posting!! Following AG recipe courtesy of sydneybrewer.
> 
> Recipe: STONE AND WOOD *PACIFIC* ALE
> Style: 6B-Light Hybrid Beer-Blonde Ale
> ...


Have to say this one came out pretty darn close. Subbed the vienna for pilsner malt as thats what I had on hand.


----------



## spaced (22/7/11)

I'm pretty green to brewing, but what's with no 60 minute hopping? Is this to keep the bitterness down?


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (22/7/11)

spaced said:


> I'm pretty green to brewing, but what's with no 60 minute hopping? Is this to keep the bitterness down?



Couple of reasons I think:

Galaxy gets harsh bitterness after 30 minutes. 
Additions at 30 minutes switch up the flavour profiles of the hop, giving it more depth. 
The beer is relatively low IBU and is high AA%, would be hard to do lots of late additions if the IBU were already stacked.

Cheers BDB


----------



## Newbee(r) (22/7/11)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Couple of reasons I think:
> 
> Galaxy gets harsh bitterness after 30 minutes.
> Additions at 30 minutes switch up the flavour profiles of the hop, giving it more depth.
> ...



Spot on - and to be honest, more so as this particular batch was no chilled so didn't want to go too far over as the bitterness would crash over the top of the flavour. I would bump the profile up 10g for the first of the additions if chilling - which I normally do. Going to do this again with an extra addition of 10g of Nelson hops at 5 min this weekend and the 10g extra at first addition and chill - will see how much difference it will make to the bitterness profile.


----------



## SG9090 (26/1/12)

There is a couple recipes here for a S&W inspired beer, so i kinda did the average and was wondering if i should dry hop or not. 

This beer is for my 40th and will be the only beer ready to drink so i need it to drinkable.

Any advice welcome. 

Cheers,
Shane

OG 1.049
IBU 23.9

Pale ale 60%
Wheat 40%

Galaxy flowers 20min 11.4 IBU
Galaxy flowers 10 min 6.8 IBU
Galaxy flowers 5min 5.7 IBU


----------



## DUANNE (26/1/12)

i bought a six pack of this beer last nite from dans and would say it is one of the blandest beers ive had in a long time. dunno if it was an old pack but i certainly wont be rushing out to buy any more in a hurry. would be a great innofensive quaffer for a bbq or party but thats about it imo.


----------



## SG9090 (26/1/12)

BEERHOG said:


> i bought a six pack of this beer last nite from dans and would say it is one of the blandest beers ive had in a long time. dunno if it was an old pack but i certainly wont be rushing out to buy any more in a hurry. would be a great innofensive quaffer for a bbq or party but thats about it imo.




Yes, i know what you mean. Got a six pack the other day and was also disappointing tho the beer was well in date. Having said that i kind of had the feeling that it could have potentially been so good if it was fresh hence why i thought i would give it a go.


----------



## gareth (26/1/12)

Drinking one as we post :lol: What an awesome beer when fresh and properly handled.

20l
75%
60min mash 67c
60min boil 7.5 
EBC18 IBU

Pale malt 3.7 kg 
Rolled wheat 0.2kg
Wheat malt 0.2kg
Galaxy 13.4% 8g at 60min
Galaxy 13.4% 55g at end of ferment (leave for 4 days)

US05 ferment at 18c until ferment is complete

You won't regret this one.


----------



## Truman42 (26/1/12)

SG9090 said:


> Yes, i know what you mean. Got a six pack the other day and was also disappointing tho the beer was well in date. Having said that i kind of had the feeling that it could have potentially been so good if it was fresh hence why i thought i would give it a go.



Buying it from Dans Im not surprised.


----------



## pk.sax (26/1/12)

Its such a hop I'm surprised even Dan's manage to kill off the flavour!


----------



## kevo (26/1/12)

I find this a beer I can drink happily from the bottle, but find the fruitiness overpowering off tap.

Do like it, but can't drink it in any quantity.

Kev


----------



## black_labb (26/1/12)

Think my girlfriend had one of these at harts this afternoon at my suggestion. I enjoyed the couple sips I had and was sure it was this one as it was definately gallaxy in there. She quite liked it as well.


----------



## Clutch (26/1/12)

I enjoyed the FWK that I got from Ross more than the bottle I had at the Wheaty in Adelaide last week.


----------



## pyrosx (26/1/12)

As I said in the hottest 100 thread (without noticing this one) - the one glass of this I had on tap tasted like beer+passionfruit syrup - and not in a good way. Sweet, sickly, way overpowering... really wasn't a good experience.


----------



## sned99 (9/8/12)

I am currently drinking my version of this most awesome beer.I agree with all that voted it to the top spot I love this beer, it definately gets more freshness in the keg and is way too easy to drink but even in a bottle (poured into a fresh glass with roused yeast) this is my favourite beer.. The guys that are saying it is not bitter enough or it is not this or that are not looking at it for what it is. It is an American Blonde Ale not an APA or AIPA, it is the "entry level" American craft beer designed for the people that drink the commercial stuff, to wheen them onto a great refreshing craft beer without scaring them away..and the Stone & Wood boys have done a great job at doing just that. My sister loves drinking her Carlton Dry by the "ton" but when I had a fridge full of Pacific Ale we actually drank the whole lot in one sit and she loved it,so this is a great beer not only for the beer "geeks" but for the masses to enjoy and start delving into the wonderful craft beer world.
The guys using Vienna malt steer away from that and use a grist of Pale malt, malted oats and flaked wheat and that will get you that nice creamy maltiness to back the Galaxy hops. For a 52 Litre batch I went 6.8kg pale,2.5kg flaked wheat and 1.0kg malted oats(1047 O.G). Mash in at 50deg C for 15mins, raise to 67deg C for 40mins, raise to 70deg C for 20mins then mash out.90 min boil. Hops are all Galaxy and I haven't got them the same as the real Pacific Ale but it is close especially the bittering hops, I feel more aroma/taste additions would be even better but I used: 15.5grams/60 mins, 25grams/20mins, 20grams/10mins aroma steep and finally 30grams/dry hop. Us-05 yeast at 18 deg C and it is a bloody nice beer.Adjust hop rate to your own taste buds and while not an exact clone the malt bill is giving a similar nose and taste and I have found this to be just as refreshing and enjoyable..


----------



## craigo (9/8/12)

BEERHOG said:


> i bought a six pack of this beer last nite from dans and would say it is one of the blandest beers ive had in a long time. dunno if it was an old pack but i certainly wont be rushing out to buy any more in a hurry. would be a great innofensive quaffer for a bbq or party but thats about it imo.




Must of been a bad batch this beer is not bland, I quite enjoy it.


----------



## JakeSm (9/8/12)

Hi, just wanted to say that i worked in the pacific hotel for nearly 2 years and when we got this beer on tap there it was classed as a dessert beer as its fruity and sweet but not bitter at all. I never really liked it as its not like a normal beer. 

I wouldnt mind having a go at cloning now i have seen this thread.

Cheers jake.


----------

